# Inexpensive Carbon Forks - which ones are "Safe" for the 200lb rider



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

Any favorites in the Inexpensive (usually offered by Chinese manufacturers) Carbon fork market? Looking for a 29r', corrected for a 80/100mm fork, 1 1/8" non tapered, QR axle. Rebuilding my original Spot 29r singlespeed (Canadian made) and need a fork.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Not Chinese per-se but I love my Carver XC 490.


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

I guess the fork doesn't need to be made in China, but they all seem to be  Forgot about Carver, will look into - thanks.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Three innocent little words that take on such terrifying connotations when put together. Cheap, Chinese and fork...


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a carbon fat fork from carboncycle from the 'bay that cost 140 with an axle. Works well, but I haven't really beaten it up either....


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm sure they will work great, right up until the second they don't.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Truer words were never typed before. 

I liked it, rode it everywhere... until it broke. wah wah.

At the time I could not find an aluminum fork, had recently won an auction that was not honored, and wanted to ride. So I had to do it, but I may still die yet...


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd look at the Carver stuff. Amazing bang for the buck and customer service. Pretty sure the XC 490 is tapered (I know the XC 470 is, because I rocked one hard for 5 years). Lots of the carbon forks will be made offshore. Having a real, accessible customer service team is key.

You might also be able to find an original Niner (had one - not as plush as the XC 470) or a straight steerer, non-boost, QR White Bros/MRP.

Here's my XC 470 in action on my Krampus.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

I’d choose steel over carbon (especially cheap carbon) any day.
How about the Singular Swift fork? 470mm a/c, 55mm offset. More compliant and comfortable than a carbon fork too.


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

The commuter singlespeed I've been riding has an eXotic Segmented Carbon fork on it. I haven't ridden it off road beyond some light gravel, but it's held up fine for me at 205lbs. If OP is interested, I'm swapping it out for something shorter so it's available for sale/trade.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Mr Pig said:


> Three innocent little words that take on such terrifying connotations when put together. Cheap, Chinese and fork...


My sentiments exactly. 
Sheared steerer tubes have killed people.


----------



## SkolinIN (Feb 16, 2017)

On One makes a couple of nice carbon forks


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, I mostly agree, but most of these cheap carbon forks are made in the same way by the same people that produce the expensive ones...


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice shot. I guess I see Carver as a slightly better option to the ebay Carbon Fork providers, but not by much. I suspect Carver just sources their parts from one of these Carbon manufacturers, puts their name on it and goes.


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

Andy - I had a steel Vicious Cycles fork on my first Spot, and mostly loved it. I was going to go that way as they offer the proper steerer and Axle to Crown length for the Spot already, but thought I'd look around, see what I could find in Carbon. I'll look at the Singular what they offer, thanks.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Two things I would not trust to be cheap and carbon are forks and bars. Manufacturing processes at no-name companies in China are sketchy and I just wouldn't trust my life to them.


----------



## coletassoft (Aug 19, 2015)

Mr Pig said:


> Three innocent little words that take on such terrifying connotations when put together. Cheap, Chinese and fork...


I think it's just two. Because if you replace fork with stem, handlebar, or whatever the result is the same xD.

Sent from my Swift 2 X using Tapatalk


----------



## NeonRyder (Feb 21, 2017)

I've been really happy with my chinese carbon forks. One was a relabeled Bevato that came stock with my Luddite, full carbon, tapered steerer QR. Ran it for 4 years until a slow speed wreck that twisted the stem and crushed the top of the steerer tube. Cut the damaged portion off but it was too short for my frame so I had to buy a new one. New one is a BXT fullcarbon tapered steerer and TA. The only issues I've had is the anodizing on the TA from my new fork has faded after 2 years.
I have a carbon Carver fork on my cross bike and its nice but I wish I had better tire clearance.
IMO theres no comparison to the ride quality of a cheap carbon fork to a cheap steel fork (surly).


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

If I die when a niner fork shears off the steer tube because of a defect my family will be taken care of by niners insurance policy. That's the difference.


MellowCat said:


> Well, I mostly agree, but most of these cheap carbon forks are made in the same way by the same people that produce the expensive ones...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

MellowCat said:


> Well, I mostly agree, but most of these cheap carbon forks are made in the same way by the same people that produce the expensive ones...


Rather naive view of Chinese manufacturing.

Yes, they can produce high quality products, most notably when the company buying the products in question is looking over their shoulder the whole time. Most Western companies who build in China will have their own quality control staff practically living in the building.

The other thing that the Chinese have proven beyond any doubt is that left to their own devices they can be unashamedly dishonest and happy to pass off shoddy good as quality ones. The Chinese counterfeiting problem is legendary and quite staggering in its scale and depth. I suspect that most people are actually unaware of just how huge the issue is, it's hard to believe.

The key word in the paragraph above is 'can'. It is true that some Chinese goods are well manufactured and as good as anything you might buy in the west but...how can you tell? If you buy a cheap carbon product from China it might be fine, or it might put you under a truck. Are you really happy to take that risk, for what? To save a few dollars?


----------



## thecycleclinic (Apr 22, 2012)

i have hylix fork. cheap chinese and its fine for XC riding.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

thecycleclinic said:


> i have hylix fork. cheap chinese and its fine for XC riding.


Yup! Right up until it's not. I've been involved in manufacturing processes for far too long and am familiar with Chinese manufacturing in general. No thank you!


----------



## thecycleclinic (Apr 22, 2012)

Mr pig not all chinese companies behave that way. Like western companies there are honest ones and dishonest ones. The nationality does not make a company more honest or dishonest. 

All people and organisations are honest when they a) something to loose or b) some one looking over there shoulder. Thats human nature.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

thecycleclinic said:


> Mr pig not all Chinese companies behave that way. Like western companies there are honest ones and dishonest ones. The nationality does not make a company more honest or dishonest.


It makes it a lot more likely! Of course not all Chinese companies are dishonest but the sad truth is that China has an endemic honesty problem which is well documented and goes from the street to the very heart of government. The vast magorty of the face goods sold around the world ship in from China, it's costing decent manufacturers a fortune, but why am I saying this? It's such a well known issue I'm very surprised you're bothering to counter it.

But of course the reason people want to put blinkers on is that they want to believe the lies. They want to believe they can get a top-quality carbon bike part for the price of a cheese sandwich.

So let's go with your argument for a second. Let's say you're right and some Chinese manufacturers are not shipping stuff that suffers questionable quality control. My question would be, how do you know which ones are straight? Or let's complicate it further, how do you know which one are 'still' straight? Good, reliable Chinese outfit today, sells out to shady outfit tomorrow and you know nothing about it. Trades on the reputation but lets the dodgy products ship out to make more money. Yeah, I'll pass.


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

Tom - awhile back I wanted a Niner Air9 Carbon singlespeed very badly. Saved up the money to buy one, and nearly everyone I spoke to about it was on their 2nd or 3rd frame set/fork due to breakage. So...I'm not sure Niner is really any better than anything else on the market unfortunately. Hope yours is solid!


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, I guess i'm no expert on Chinese manufacturing, but considering like 95% of the bikes are made there they must have some decent manufacturing going on.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

MellowCat said:


> Well, I guess i'm no expert on Chinese manufacturing, but considering like 95% of the bikes are made there...


Actually, most of the bikes you'd rather be riding are made in Taiwan. The bulk of the lower end stuff comes from China but the 'big four' account for the majority of bike sales in the US and they all manufacture in Taiwan.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

MellowCat said:


> Well, I guess i'm no expert on Chinese manufacturing, but considering like 95% of the bikes are made there they must have some decent manufacturing going on.


To be clear, Chinese manufacturing for a big name company gets the process control from the big name company, therefore the quality is engineered in. The "no name" company looks at the finished product of the name brand and decides to knock it off cheaper. How do they do that, you ask? They cut corners because they don't have the oversight of the name brand and their process controls.

They know that looks and price are important to the consumer, so if they focus on how it looks, they don't give a **** how it performs. They got their money for the similar product and the consumer THINKS they got a great deal. ...until the product fails.


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

MellowCat said:


> Tom - awhile back I wanted a Niner Air9 Carbon singlespeed very badly. Saved up the money to buy one, and nearly everyone I spoke to about it was on their 2nd or 3rd frame set/fork due to breakage. So...I'm not sure Niner is really any better than anything else on the market unfortunately. Hope yours is solid!


I do not claim a niner fork to be better than a Chinese fork. What they do have is a local presence and an insurance policy that will help out the family if their product kills somebody. They have the thereat of lawsuits looming over their head unlike the Chinese eBay fork. Every business is in it to make money, but knock off manufacturers don't have to stand by their product when it fails.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycloid (Apr 11, 2016)

Everything made in China eventually explodes. Except explosives.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Cycloid said:


> Everything made in China eventually explodes. Except explosives.


This couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Shinkers said:


> This couldn't be further from the truth.


True. Most of the fireworks I've had have gone off. Although not all.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

- still interested in hearing some names of carbon forks for straight steerers other than Carver......a lot of talk about quality (understandable since China makes a lot of CF parts) but am interested in more companies, if any, that make a decent product - I currently have a Niner fork and check it every six months for cracks, but Niner doesn't make forks for 1-1/8" steerers any more.....


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

dbhammercycle said:


> I have a carbon fat fork from carboncycle from the 'bay that cost 140 with an axle. Works well, but I haven't really beaten it up either....


I'm looking for a fork for my Pugsley. would you buy this one again? I'm 200 lb with a 180 mm rotor.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

I am about 240lbs and have used the Toseek fork and the BXT fork from the EBAY. they have been great on the rocks and roots here in the midwest.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Shinkers said:


> This couldn't be further from the truth.


Well, I'll give you the one thing that seems to be lasting... COVID holds the record for the longest lasting item from China!


----------

